# Android double din



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I know there was a build thread on this topic but I found this device online
FREEShipping Android 2.3.4 for Chevrolet CRUZE 2Din 7" Car Multimedia DVD PC TCC8925 1G CPU/Dual core+1G DDR2, +RDS+IPOD+Can BUS on Aliexpress.com

Would this head unit work well. I think this is easier than mounting a tab onto the car as compared to the build (even though it may be a little more pricier, it seems like an easier install. I would like to re-route the lcd screen in place and put it here with this: Artx Chevy Holden Cruze Navigation Trim Bezel Kit | eBay

I would be connecting a 3g or wifi dongle to the unit for internet radio through my wireless company (Sprint) so no need for XM, I will utilize Google Maps and all the perks of an android based-OS. 

I would like to know the following;
- will the stock radio buttons work with the unit?


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

Would it really be worth it to install something running an obsolete version of Android (2.3.5)? Especially when it is $600. It does look really bad ass though.

My Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 7 both are running Android Jellybean (4.2.1).


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

based on the CPU, I believe this can be updated to 4.0 but in all honesty, is ICS really needed for a car at this time?


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> based on the CPU, I believe this can be updated to 4.0 but in all honesty, is ICS really needed for a car at this time?


I assume if nothing else you could root it and put the current version of Android on it... Yes, I would think it would be very much overkill. I was just thinking at this time Gingerbread may have limitations on what apps are supported. And like I said it looks like it would be awesome, not trying to be a downer, are you planning on having 2 screens at the center console?

I'm interested to read the build thread you referenced, could you post a link?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The build thread was from a member fusing a 7" Samsung tablet as his radio. I figured the double din unit would be an easier install since its already integrated as a radio instead of troubleshooting the issues of hardwiring a tablet. I just do not want my radio buttons to feel like a large non-functioning unit. The allure of having an open source internet-ready android operating system is too good to pass up (imagine obd2-based diagnostics avail on your screen like a GTR) In regards of having 2 screens. Yes, I will put the current lcd "blue screen" where the center speaker is inside of the special bezel they sell from the link. This way I do not loose the a/c display, etc..


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

Tech Specs | Ca-Fi Infotainment
the question is if you install any 3rd party unit can you still retain your steering wheel, bluetooth, and center console connector function?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

daktah said:


> Tech Specs | Ca-Fi Infotainment
> the question is if you install any 3rd party unit can you still retain your steering wheel, bluetooth, and center console connector function?


If you buybthe right harnesses let me see what I can find.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Check this out on AMZN:

Metra Axxess ASWC Universal Steering Wheel Control Interface (Black) (Discontinued by Manufacturer)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0039H2W66/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I think this is better option for a permanent set up. Tablets do not like the summer heat.

I would need to see reviews or videos before jumping on those type of products though. They haven't gained the quality reputation.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> I think this is better option for a permanent set up. Tablets do not like the summer heat.
> 
> I would need to see reviews or videos before jumping on those type of products though. They haven't gained the quality reputation.
> 
> ...


Well I have a paypal account and will test out and add some money if y'all want a test mule lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I'd like to know the manufacturer of the tablet it was ripped off from so I could load CyanogenMod on it. If it had built in wifi you could connect it to your phone hotspot or house wifi to update but it's hard to tell with the badly auto-translated engrish.


----------

